
Teenager charged over offensive remarks on Lee Kuan Yew - anon4
http://www.daijiworld.com/news/news_disp.asp?n_id=308195
======
anon4
Said clip is on youtube here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jMODDfNE0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jMODDfNE0Y)
or if that gets taken down again, search for "Lee Kwan Yew is finally dead".

I have to say, the kid raises some relevant points, but he really needs to
work on his people skills.

~~~
devnonymous
Be that as it may, the unfortunate thing is that, perhaps due to some skewed
sense of propriety, a lot of Singaporeans actually agree with the arrest,
rather than seeing the video as food for thought at best or an ignore worthy
adolescent rant at the worst.

